# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Acetic acid

## Mellifera Crofter

Does anybody know if I can treat brood combs with acetic acid in a polystyrene hive?  Will the hive be damaged?  I've only used wooden hives before.

Kitta

----------


## fatshark

Yes, not a problem. It's metalwork that suffers, but poly hives (Abelo and Swienty) are apparently untouched.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks Fatshark - using my poly hives for acetic acid treatment will make things a bit easier for me.
Kitta

----------


## fatshark

Remember that acetic acid stains concrete, paving or stone slabs. 

I found out the hard way  :Frown:

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Oh!  Thanks, Fatshark.  Good to know - but I'm sure the bees won't mind.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Another acetic acid question:  I have a vague feeling I read somewhere that acetic acid is not that effective in cold weather.  Does anybody know if that is true?
Kitta

----------


## Adam

I have the same vague feeling Kitta, so I have probably read it somewhere. I guess it won't evaporate very quickly when cold. It has to be said that I haven't used the stuff for some years; I have a freezer that can take 1/2 dozen supers at at time so I freeze them before storage although occasionally the odd moth seems to get in.

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks Adam.  Your guess about evaporation sounds feasible.  If so, I guess I should just keep the frames wrapped up for longer.  Fingers crossed.
Kitta

----------


## greengumbo

Where do people get their acetic acid these days ?

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

> Where do people get their acetic acid these days ?


You can order the 80% acetic acid online from Bonnymans, GG.
Kitta

----------

